# FET medicated cycle aug/sept



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi all, 1st time posting.... I'm due to start medicated frozen embryo cycle in August, e/t expected sept, is there anyone out there who is the same?  I did fresh cycle in 2012 and now have a beautiful baby boy  we tried a FET earlier this year and was negative (chemical - had + then - heart breaking :0() but feeling positive ) X


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Ragdoll.

Im hoping to start fet aug/sept, depending on when af arrives! Getting annoyed waiting to be honest!!!

X


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

So sorry I'm new to the site and not sure what af means  although i agree it is so annoying having to wait for everything to do with cycles, seems like it takes forever to get to the e/T day  although I know good things come to those who wait and it's just the time it needs to prepare inside  good luck x


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Does anyone recommend accupuncture during the run up to FET? I'm thinking about it but a lot of money on top of everything else and haven't really had any positive readings on it? Anything else I can try?x


----------



## lara lara (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I'm having my lining scan next friday, will have my transfer probably on  the 9th of August if lining is enough... Making now a natural FET, after having a cancelled medicated FET a few months ago.
Making my exercise and drinking my Tees every Day. Taking prenatal Vit, Fish Oil, and baby Aspirin.  
Hoping this time my lining is better during natural FET!
Big hug!


----------



## lara lara (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Ragdoll,
I was using accuncture during my medicated FET. Don't know if it was'nt working Or if I didn't Support the estrogen. But decided to let this accupuncture for once, because it  is so expensive.  Making femorial Message instead this time-


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks ladies, what teas are you drinking?


----------



## lara lara (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm drinking raspberry leaves tea till ovoluation.
Are you taking downreg?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi ladies

AF arrived yesterday like clockwork (sadly) so I'm ready to start a medicated FET cycle with Bourn in Sept. 

I've been told DR starts D20 ish, can anyone who's done this before tell me if your AF arrives about the usual time or does it change?

I'm trying Acupuncture for the first time too. Found a lady in MKeynes 

Chat soon

Curly


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Evening ladies, glad there's a few of us that can go through this FET together. 

I too am planning to have FET end of August to early September. I'm just waiting for af (period) to start, should be about 2 weeks. Then I start down regging on day 2 of my cycle. Feeling ok about it but little scared this Fet isn't going to work. Need to make a decision wether to transfer one or two embryos, that's it I have more than one that thaws successfully of course. Going to thaw all 10 and culture them as they were frozen on day 1. 

With regards to acupunture, I tried it a couple of times and was ok. This time I'm trying reflexology, it's a little cheaper per session and is so relaxing. 

What does the raspberry leaf tea help with? Think I'll have to try some xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I've got scan next Friday to check that the linings ok, then hopefully transfer the following Friday. 
Best of luck to you all. X


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

hi Lara Lara

I start my sniffing next Friday 😁 then due for down reg scan on 14th aug, e/t due w/c 1st sept if all goes to plan 😁 I'm feeling all emotional this time as had a chemical result last time and felt so amazing and then when next test came as negative was devastated 😔 hope all you ladies have positive results xx


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Good luck Friday jam&cream x


----------



## lara lara (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi ladies,
Jam&Cream my lining scan is also next Friday! Cycle buddies?! Hope so , but it depends all on my lining
Ok Friday, Ragdoll is also an important Day for you! Friday let's be a good Day!!! 
Big hug!


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi ladies , hope you don't mind me joining in x 

I'm waiting for my af and then I'll be starting my first fet cycle.
I'm feeling quite nervous , I had a failed ivf cycle in April and it has taken me a long time to get over it , just nervous about going through it all again, but eager to get going at the same time . Sure I will be ok once I get going , sometimes it's just the thought of it all . 

My lining wasn't great last time , and I am worrying about it . My acupuncturist recommended I take vitamin e to help boost lining , just hoping now .  I had Accupuncture for the first cycle , and will again this time , I felt it really helped me with stress levels x 

It will be nice to have some friends to talk to along the journey x take care x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Lara*, yes it depends on my lining too. I'm hoping everything will be ok with that though, it's always been fine before. I'm using Evorel HRT patches too, these are for increasing lining. 
Fingers crossed for Friday, looks like a few of us are busy. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Curly*, my bfn AF was on time. Is this the one you've just got? My next one was a day late, I spotted for 4 days before though, I've never had this before, the nurse said it was usual for it to be a bit messed up though. X


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all.

Glad theres a thread for us all having fet in aug/sept!!

Iv got to go on the pill for a month first, so still waiting for af - typical that when i want it to arrive, it doesnt!! So im prob going to end up being behind you ladies!

Once i start the pill, around day 21 im going to have an endo scratch!

Looking forward to chatting with you all.

Bunny xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

I've been having period pains all week - and because I'm waiting for af to come it is typically taking it's time ! Just want to make that phone call to get started ! X hope your all well xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Bunny 73 , I'm going to have an endo scratch in this cycle - first time - you'll have to let me know how you get on - sounds like we might be cycling at similar time x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jam&cream my AF arrived as planned so DR starts in 20 days.  It's was my next AF I was wondering about timings on. 

I've got a schedule now and transfer date is about 22nd Sept which seems an age away


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Just browsing and to say I had med fet and didn't have acupuncture or any other holistic therapies. I did have glorious weather last yr and basically had a relaxed frame of mind.before I had 2 transferred, sat in hosp garden in boiling sun  and didn't drive that day and taxied it there instead and basically chillaxed.After the transfer I lay there for 10min then had wee then lay in room for 20 min.Couldnt believe both took though 1 didn't develop a heartbeat at all.I have a 5 1/2 month old boy lol.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies can I join? 

I've started DR and had my first scan last thurs so all looks ok with lining. Having my second on thur again at 7.45am. I've started steroids (due to slightly high natural killer NK cells), clexane (injection to thin blood)  estrogen, frolic acid big dose and vit B. I'll also do intripilad infusion therapy (drip with egg yoke and soya! Again for NK cells). 

FET due 12 aug if all goes well. I've had 5 failed cycles and never had a frozen embryo so this is our one precious - frostie! 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi there , hope everyone is well x 

My af came today , so it's looking like my transfer will be end of September , will ring today and hopefully have my schedule soon x


----------



## lara lara (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Tomorrow is my lining scan! Pretty nervous today!
Good luck, to you aswell JAM&cream! When is your scan?
Big hug!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Lara*, mines tomorrow too. I'm going straight from work in the morning. Fingers crossed for good news for us both. X

*Goldrush*, best of luck to you. X

*Hannah*, everything crossed for you, all the luck in the world. X

*Curly*, it'll be here before you know it. X

*iconn*, congratulations on your little one. Hopefully we'll all be as lucky. X

Hi to everyone else, hope your all good. X


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Lara & Jam - hope your lining scan goes well today xxxx

Good rush - any news on your dates? I always feel better when I know dates to start somehow that makes it more real to me. I had endo scratch last time - it was very painful but really quick (say less than a few minutes). This cycle I had a laparoscopy and hysterscopy under general so they did endo then. Some women find the endo absolutely fine so I think it just depends.  Xx 

Icon - thanks for sharing your story - it's good o hear positive outcomes xx 

Curlygirl - glad you have a date sorted in sept - just think technically its next month  

Bunny - has af arrived? I went on the pill for the very first time this cycle. It seemed so strange to me - warning a baby on on pill lol. Hope your ok xx 

Hello to the rest of you - hope your all coping ok 

AFM - I had my lining scan yesterday and it was at 6.4mm. They need it to be 8mm in Sims Dublin clinic to go ahead with transfer so they have increased my estrogen from 6mg to 8mg today and sat and then 10mg from Sunday. I'm back for last scan on Tuesday.  I'll also have intripilad infusion on Tuesday. I'm feeling so hormonal ladies, the steroids are very tough and I'm awake at night. I just feel so exhausted thank God I'm off work today. Anyone else feeling a bit low ? Are you on steroids? Any help would be great xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hannah*, all was well. Lining at 9.6 so super the nurse said. I've to ring later when I get up but should start the pessaries and then hopeful transfer next Friday.  x

Hope you feeling brighter soon. I felt miserable last time with all the drugs, awful at times it was.  X


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi ladies  

Just been told I can start my fet when AF arrives hopefully in the next week can't wait I dunno what happens but women said I would get my prostap injection on day 21 and it will be explained then  

So excited xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Bumble*, there's loads of different ways they do it. I've had not injections and have used HRT patches instead. Good luck to you. X


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I dunno what's happening I know I have to get a prostap and a pill for 13 days but apart from that I have no clue this is my first fet so I'm clueless lol

Hope ur cycle is going okay 

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

It's going fine up to now. Hopefully transfer is next Friday. X


----------



## lara lara (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi ladies,
I have lining of 8mm today.
I have to begin prasseries today. Jam and cream why you will have transfer only next Friday and not on Thursday? Have you had also 6 Day blast?


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all.

Great to read that things are moving along for most of you 

Goldrush - iv had scratch before, they suggest taking painkillers before hand, I didnt find it to bad, uncomfortable, but over quickly, hoping for the same next time! Glad af arrived for you, it will be all go now!

Have to admit now im not very good at writing to everyone, but my fingers are crossed for us all xXx

Afm - really peed off with the clinic!! I rang a couple of weeks ago to discuss getting started, i was told i had to wait for af to start pill, obviously spoke to someone who didnt look at my file very well, because if they had they would know my periods are pretty much non existant!! Thought id wait a little longer to see if anything happend as have gad a couple of 40ish day cycles recently due to a powder i started taking!! But nothing, now on day 70 or something  !! So rung clinic today to re explain and had to speak to some wolly of a nurse who wants me to go in for a scan, but cant accomodate an appt around my work etc, ended up making phone calls between my work, hubby and the clinic and now still dont have an appt, the women was bloody useless!! Im so annoyed, they are usually so helpful :-(!! So wont be able to sort anything now untill next week!!
Really sorry for ranting, just had to vent!

Good luck to all xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Lara*, I don't know why it's Friday? They always said it would be, should it not? Mine was a 5 day blast. I'm to start the pessaries tomorrow. Oh how I've missed them  yucky things they are. X

*Bunny*, I'm sure some people work with their eyes shut. Best if luck for next week. X


----------



## lara lara (Jun 17, 2014)

Bunny good luck next week!
JAM & Cream, No, than it is right! I thought you started already now and as you have a five Day blast everything is correct! 

Next week it is an important week!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

It is busy. I'm getting impatient now.         So much that it works. X


----------



## Kjs73 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all,
hoping to join the conversation.  just about to go through this for the third time,  here is hoping its third time lucky.  Two fresh failed and now last chance saloon for two remaining frozen.
It wonderful to see how you all support each other on here.
Hoping everyone has success.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Kjs*, sorry your fresh ones didn't work. Hopefully your frozen will be the ones for you. There seems to have been a lot on here that have managed it that way round. Fingers crossed we'll all be lucky and get to join them. Best of luck. Xx


----------



## Kjs73 (Oct 23, 2013)

Jam & Cream    thank you.  everything crossed for everyone.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick note from me as I'm tired tonight. I had scan earlier and lining is now 9.7mm so the extra estrogen did the trick! Had the intriplids infusion drip and it was grand also. I'm booked in for ET on Tuesday at 3.30pm under sedation. I hope wee frostie is enjoying his last week in the freezer before he is returned to his mummy (god that sounds so strange to say that). 

Interestingly Sims ivf in Dublin have told me that in the near future they are moving all the ivf/ICSI to frozen cycles!!! Seems research is shoeing better of rates from frozen - hope this is a lucky sign fir us ll ladies. 

Night night ladies, my thoughts are with you all xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hannah*, great news, best of luck. I'm having my penguin back on Friday. I can't wait. X


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi ladies,
Hope I can join in...I'm having a natural FET-in on Tuesday for first lot of bloods then 2-3 later for more bloods! Feels weird not being on any drugs! 
Hope we all get lucky with our wee frosties! X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Got the call to arrange my drug delivery next week so feels like I'm getting closer now. 

Did BD this yesterday for last time as I know I'll ovulate on Sun/mon however I did Opk today and strangely it was dark positive which is quite early as for the last 20 months it's been D14. Anyone else been a bit worried what this might mean if it was BFP when on DR?  Let's face it after 2yrs it would be miraculous


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Good to meet you all.

Waiting on FET poss around 18th. 

Nervous as hell! 

Any one else glued to the bed with anxiety, or is it just me lol!

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone hope your all good and welcome. X

*over*, best of luck to you. Fingers crossed. X

*Curly*, do they not test you before you start? How much of a surprise would that be? X

*Marion*, I'm loving the no drugs, just HRT patches for me. Good luck. X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Jam - no next time I see them is D13/14 for scan just before ET. But I guess I will test myself in 2 weeks. I've googled the possibility of BFP during DR and there are very very few successes that I can see so I'm not going to worry myself over it.  Of course a natural BFP is what we all can only dream of eh.


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi all, hope everyone is getting on well x

I had my protocol come through ! Drugs delivered next week, start DR on the 20th august , transfer looks like it will be last week of September x  on holiday at moment was hoping everything would happen in the six weeks , will be anxious when go back to work x feeling nervous about it now and excited ! 

I know it's ages away but I'm so worried about the transfer as last one was bad , I have asked about sedation , but they want me to see how the endo scratch goes first and then see if I need it . I'm such a worrier ! Can't help it x 

Sending everyone my best wishes x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Goldrush * sounds like we are on similar timings. I start on 15th Aug with transfer suggested at end of Sept too


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Gold rush - I had a dreadful first transfer and agreed to be sedated for the second. However when tge time came they talked me out of it and I was so sore that I think I was far too tense for ET to work. We moved clinics and new guys said def do with sedation as doctor said you need to be relaxed and that me being sore and tense would be far worse than the sedation. I also had a starch and I passed out afterwards so again they said next time sedation for that. I don't mean to scare you but if its something you feel strongly about then you have to go with your gut xxx 

Curly girl - great you have dates to focus on now xx 

Overda- nice to hear from you I am a few days ahead of you. Best of luck pet xx 

Jam&cream - come on little penguin hope he's/she's enjoying last night away. Good luck tomorrow pet xxxx 

Hello to all you other ladies hope your ok? 

Just a query - I have 1 wee frostie and I was just wondering what are % chances of it not defrosting? The clinic don't seem to think this will be a problem but I've heard of some not defrosting ok or perhaps nowadays that's not an issue? Anyone got any ideas or links to stats? Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hannah*, we were told the chance of successful defrosting is 95-97%. I asked many times as I thought I'd misheard her. I've not been worried about it up to now but I'm getting a bit anxious waiting for the embryologist to ring to confirm all is good.  x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I was right to get anxious. This cycles definitely over for us. Our penguin didn't defrost properly. She said it started to go dark when they took it out and it got worse when they put it in the culture. There was something else she said but I can't remember. 
I think like I'm being punished and that it will never work. I'm glad I've got next week off. I feel heartbroken and devastated.  
Thank you everyone got your kind words. I'm going to stick around to see how you all get on. Best of luck. Xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Aww jam I'm so sorry    

Xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Jam - so sorry to hear your news, it's so heartbreaking when we put everything into it that we have x Sending you lots of love x 

Hannah - thank you for your advice - I feel like the nurse wants to talk me out if it - will be going in the 19th for the scratch - so she will talk to me then . I'm not very good at standing up for myself ! Will have to find my courage that day x will keep you posted x 

Hope everyone is ok x thinking of you all x


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jam - Im only now getting a chance to log in. I'm am so so sorry to hear about wee penguin and after the clinic saying that chance of defrost was so high. I'm sure your devastated. In 2 of my cycles I've had failed fertilisation which obviously stopped the ET and I felt so robbed. My thoughts are with you and please pm me if you want to chat xxxx

Gold rush - your welcome. Just think that your doing this for your frozen embroyo(s) so use all your courage fir it/them xxx 

How are the rest of you ladies?
Trying to get some sleep now, night x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hannah*, thank you. We hadn't given much thought to it not defrosting with the chances being so so low. Absolutely gutted when I got that call. Trying to look forward if we can now. We get 2 goes on the nhs now so I suppose that's something. Hope your well. X


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi ladies, hope your all enjoying Sunday afternoon, where's the hurricane everyone was taking about? It's nice and sunny where I am! 

Jam - so sorry to read what happened but glad to see ur positive and looking forward to your next fresh go, do you know how
Long you have to wait? 

Afm - at showed this morning so start buserelin injections tomorrow for 3 weeks. Sounds like ages but hoping it flys by! I've never done buserelin before as with my ivf I did a short antagonist protocol and just took the pill before starting. Anyone else down regging now, if so how do you feel?

Anyone got any tips for FET to help success? 

Xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi lily rose,

I will start down reg next week wed. On my last cycle I down regulated with buserlin .... I found that after about a week I started feeling quite low, I had a few hot flushes , I drank a lot of water and had accupuncture which helped. I know people have different experiences, it felt like a long time ! Hope you get on ok xx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Goldrush, thanks for your reply. Looks like our cycles will be really close together. I've been doing reflexology on the build up to starting this FET which was really relaxing and helped bring my af on. Oohh not looking forward to the hot flushes!! Just hoping I won't have any cysts at my baseline scan, last to I had a small one but wasn't giving off hormones so was ok to go ahead! 

Praying this works and sticks with me xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

I was on holiday when I was down reg and I think I just had so much time on my hands to think and worry it made it longer ! It's fallen in the holidays again for me (I'm a teacher)! I've started yoga so I'm hoping that's going to help me get through those three weeks x my mum has reflexology and it has really helped her x keep drinking lots of water ! x hoping this will be the one for you , I just read your signature, I really hope this cycle is successful for you xxx


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello everyone.  I hope you don't mind me joining in, I've lurked for some time now but feel it's about time to say Hi.  A bit about me, I'm 34 ttc for over 4 years, had tests which confirmed I had bilateral hydrosalpinx, so our only option would be fertility treatment. Had our first cycle of IVF December last year, we were very lucky that it worked first time but sadly I miscarried at 5 weeks. We were devastated but managed 2 snowbabies from our cycle which we were thrilled about. I am due to start Buserelin injections on the 27th August, I am having an Endometrial Scratch on the 23rd August and have some acupuncture booked too I've never had it before, but I'm throwing everything I can at this cycle. I am very much looking forward to getting to know you all and I wish you all the very best of luck.

Jam & Cream I am so sorry that things turned out this way, I wish you so much luck for next time.


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Blooming typical waiting on AF to arrive to book my scans on time every month but this month 4 days late   Anyone else had a late AF after fresh cycle? 

Xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi raylee - welcome to the thread x

I'm having the endo scratch next week as well , will let you know how I get on x wishing you all the best with this cycle x sounds like we will have similar timings - I start down reg next week x take care x I had Accupuncture in my last cycle and this one too , I feel like it has really helped me x hope you get on ok with it x

Bumble bee - after my fresh cycle my periods were all over the place ! And when I was waiting for it to come it typically took it's time ! Hope it arrives soon so you can ring in xx take care x


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank u just wish it would appear fed up waiting now had all the cramps for over a week and it's driving me nuts  

Xx


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Gold Rush. I hope you're scratch goes ok. Did you have it with your fresh cycle?


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

No i didn't have any extras with the fresh - but like you have decided to throw in as much as I can - having the scratch and embryo glue this time x praying it will help x my lining wasn't great last time - but hoping the accupuncture and yoga will help x 

Waiting is so hard ! Feel like that's all I'm doing at the moment! X


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

I know it's awful isn't it. My lining was 17mm with my fresh and although my consultant said it wasn't anything to worry about I did read conflicting stuff on the internet that if the lining is too thick then it could cause issues with implantation, I'll never know but they are keeping a close on me this time.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

A quick one from me as I'm trying to get an early night. I am hoping to have wee frostie transferred tomorrow. ET scheduled for 3.30pm - just praying he survives the thawing process. Feeling nervous and excited at the same time - how will I sleep!!!

I'll catch up on your posts tomorrow.  Night night xx


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all, just had a call from clinic. They are starting defrosting process and will try and call us about 12 to let me know if frostie has thawed ok. Gosh I feel so sick with worry   please god let us get past this next hurdle  

Is there anyone else getting ET today? Xxx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi Hannah , 

Wishing you all the best for today , please let us know how you get on x will be thinking of you x take care xx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind if I jump on here. 
Feeling very different about the whole thing this time around, things don't seem real at the moment! Treatment has been so different and basic!!!!!!

I am due to have my little snow baby put back tomorrow at 2.30!  Feeling very nervous about the whole thing now!

Hannah hope today went ok xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Welcome sez100, , wishing you all the best for Tom ! I know I'm feeling nervous about the cycle , but not like last time I feel more relaxed as there's less going on ..... At the moment ! 

Hope you are ok Hannah xxx 

How are you getting on raylee ? I'm wishing I could fast forward to next week to get started ! X 

Bumble bee - any sign of af ? 

Lily rose - how have you got on with the buserlin ? 

Jam hope you are ok x 

Sorry if I've missed anyone - hope everyone is doing well  in your stage of treatment xx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

So far so good I think Goldrush, thanks for asking hun. Day 2 today and don't have any side effects yet but I'm sure as time goes by they could develop. Bit worried I've wasted some buserelin as I only have 22 days worth and this morning I had to re-do drawing it up a few times. Don't know if anyone can shed some advice but I have to take 0.5 daily. It says to draw up the prescribed dose, put the needle on I'm injecting with and tap out any air bubbles. When I tap out the bubbles I'm usually only left with 0.45, is this still ok? This morning I kept doing it until I got exactly 0.5 so ended up wasting a bit every time I was squeezing the bubbles out. I'm such a worry pot I know but before I mostly used the pen injections which were so much easier!!! I'm waiting on my scan date which should be 2-3 weeks time so hoping it lasts until then

Was thinking of you today Hannah, hope all went well for you. 

Good luck for tomorrow sez100, fingers and toes crossed u get a sticky one xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Lily rose - I worried about the same thing and thought I would run out but the bottles actually go along way - I always used to draw up a little over 0.5 then tap out any bubbles and push back up to 0.5 if that makes sense !


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all.

Things are moving along quickly on here! Sorry i havent been posting iv been mega busy!

Sorry to read your news Jam, we had the same thing a few years ago, its not easy, big hugs.

Sez welcome and good luck for tomoro.

Hannah hope today went well.

Hello lily, bumblebee, raylee and goldrush, hope your all ok? sorry if iv missed anyone!

Afm - managed to book a scan, so iv got that tomoro at half 8!! So will hopefully get some idea of a plan, fingers crossed! Became an auntie again on sunday to another nephew, so have been helping with my other neice and nephew = shattered!! 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

You are all so so kind for your thoughts and prayers. Wee frostie survived the thaw and I had the transfer today at 4.30. The sedation was great, felt no pain at all and no pain after just very sleepy obviously. I feel very blessed to have this wee one back with me as I know others were not as lucky. Thanks you all again 

Bunny73- hello there, glad you have a scan booked - I think it's hard when your in the waiting stage - is that your baseline scan? 

Lily rose- I had the nasal spray so I didn't use those injections. If you have any concerns the clinic can do a quick blood test to ensure that your at the right hormone level which could give additional assurances. 

Sez100- hello there. Are you having the one snow baby transferred tomorrow? Wishing you so much luck and positive vibes, keep in touch and let us know how you get on. We will be close on our dates xx

Raylee- how are you? Any updates on your lining? Did they adjust your estrogen? With mine it was too thin so they upped my estrogen I'm wondering if they decrease yours if they are worried about it getting too think? 

Goldrush - when is your scratch again? How many frosties do you have again? 

Hello to all you other ladies, I'm sorry if I've missed you. Tired now and must get some sleep...night night from me and frostie xxx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi gold rush still no sign of AF yet i have the cramping have done for well over a week now but nothing   Driving me mad!  

Hope you ladies are doing well 

Xx


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Sez - Hope everything goes ok with ET today.

Lilyrose - I don't think you have anything to worry about but I did the same as Gold Rush when I had my fresh cycle, I drew up a tiny bit more than 0.5ml, tapped out the air bubbles and then pushed it up to the 0.5ml mark. 

Little B - I hope AF turns up soon, I know exactly how you feel, my cycles are like clock work normally but not this month , I was 6 days late so treatment was delayed because of it. It's typical isn't it.

Hannah - Hope this 2ww flies for you and you get your BFP, keeping everything crossed for you.

Bunny - Good luck with your scan, hope you come away with a plan in place.

AFM, well nothing really to report, just on countdown now to starting. Has anyone cycled whilse on holiday?. After my first injection we fly out to Lanzarote, I was ok with DR last time, I did it over xmas so wasn;t  at work which really helped, and I won't be at work for a huge chunk of the DR's this time round, but I am a bit worried about how I'll be. I think the fact that it's the first week is reassuring because I never really felt anything until into the second week last time and even then it was just a bit of fatigue and flushes nothing too bad.


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I'm usually clock work too only ever been 2 days late but that was due to the stress of going for a major operation 7 years ago so it's driving me mad all this waiting!   I just wana book my scans and get started again lol xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Bumble bee - bless you hope it comes soon ! It's so frustrating x

When do you go seaway raylee ? Sure you will be fine when your away , it will be nice to have the holiday to take your mind off things for a little while xx

Sez and bunny hope everything has gone well today x will be thinking of you xx

Hope everyone else is well , I had my drugs delivered this morning ! I'm so paranoid that something will be missing that I double checked all the boxes , inside as well ! It's all real now ! I have my scratch next Tuesday , closer it gets more nervous I'm feeling x then start down reg on the wed x I have four little frosties - am only having one back due to my age , weight and nhs x hope it will be  the one xxx 

Wishing you all the best x take care ladies x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Gold Rush - I go away on the 28th August, start DR the day before. Looks like you start exactly a week before me so we'll be cycle buddies!  How do you feel about them only putting one back? Would you not prefer 2? I think if you feel strongly about it you can insist on having 2 put back. We only have 2 but the embryologist did say to me if one was doing really well then they would like to just put the one back but I told them I wanted both regardless, I don't like the idea of having just the one refrozen and something happenng to it, if that makes sense.


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Ladies, could you tell me the vitamin and supplement regime you've been on.  I worry I'm not taking enough. For the last few months I've been on Pregnacare Conception, Super Stress B-Complex, L'arginine, Aspirin 75mg, drinking at least 2 liters of water a day, I was going to start selenium but I worry it might thicken my lining even more when it was 17mm last time I don't think I need any help on that front. What are you all taking, doing differently?


----------



## MrsB_1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Ladies

I hope you dont mind me joining- Im new to Fertility Friends.

Currently on my 1st medicated FET cycle. Have my scan next tuesday to make sure lining is thin then commence estrogen tablets.

Finding FET so much easier than a fresh cycle!


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi MrsB, I felt the same this time, doesn't seem real till transfer! X

Raylee I'm just on pregnacare plus the medication from care x

Gold rush good luck x

Bumblebee hope AF comes soon for you Hun x

Hi to everyone else, I'm multiple tasking with cooking dinner, typing and entertaining daughter so can't read too far back!  xx

Hannah - Like you little snow baby is now back on board mother ship!!!!!  Yes our dates should be very close. I am now dreading this 2 ww, how have you been today?
I have to test on 26 th August, what's your test date?


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello there everyone, 

Sez100 - congrats on being pupo. Delighted it went well for you. My otd is sun 24th. Frostie was a day 6 blast. I wonder why I'm a few days earlier than you. I think I'll be 12dp6dt then. Today I've been good. Was a bit sensitive this am taking pessary but feeling grand now. 

MrsB - welcome! Bet you can't wait for your baseline scan - best of luck xx 

Ray lee- I'm on frolic acid 5mg and vit b complex as this helps body absorb foliv acid. I'm not sure about the selenium as I've not heard of that. Hopefully someone else can advise on that xx 

Little bubble be- any sign of af yet? So cruel what tricks our bodies play! 

Bunny - did you have ET today? If so hope it went ok 

Hi to all of the rest of you. Today's been raining all day but sun is just put here in Belfast.  Hope ye have a nice evening xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

No still no sign of AF cramps are disappearing to only getting twinges every now and again i just think the sooner it appears the sooner I can get scans booked but my body has other ideas    

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Little bubble bee - gosh af is really putting you through the waiting game!!! I'm usually so clockwork I can almost tell you to nearest few hours. I have only been late a handful of times ever and funny as soon as I took a pg test she came with avengence very soon after!! I think our bodies trick us so much!  Hope your ok xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I phoned hospital as it was annoying me they have said sometimes it can be a couple days late but if it's not here by next week I have to go for blood test but I can do a test in the meantime (doubt it will come to that tbh) although we are unexplained surely if it was gonna happen naturally it woulda done in the last 5 years Lol  I can usually tell when it's due I've rarely been late a day here or there but never been a week   

Typical the one month I want it on time it's blooming making me wait! Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all.

Hannah and Sez100 - big congrats on being pupo 

Little bumblebee - Are you going to do a hpt? I hope its a bfp for you  if not i hope af turns up asap so you can get on. I dont have regular cycles, and spend my whole life waiting for af!!!

Raylee - im only taking pregnacare. The clinic want to put 2 embies back for me this time, im thinking it depends on how they thaw because i dont want to waste embies!! Are you defo having the 2 put back? How many have you got frozen?

Hello to goldrush and MrsB1- hope your both ok?

Afm - had scan yest as havent had af for 70+ days!!!! Apparently there is a large cyst/follicle on one of my overies, so had an injection to clear that and have started provera to induce af, so should get that in next 2 weeks! Then will start the pill and have the scratch between day 17 and 23. So et will prob be sometime at the beginning of october!! So i prob dont really belong on this thread!!

Xxx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Tbh I'm too scared for the first time in years I haven't thought about trying to get pregnant or falling pregnant as we had out first failed cycle last month so been trying to get over that and been looking forward to frozen cycle it wasn't until my partner told me I was late the reality of I could be set in but I just keep expecting it to appear as I have all the symptoms of it just in a milder form gonna try and give it another week and see how it goes   just want my prostap and scans booked I hate waiting  

Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All

Finally reached D21 so started DR  yesterday. Not keen on the injections but the 'stab' approach rather than 'push' seemed easier today. 

Not sure if I should expect to feel any different while DR'ing. 

I'm excited, and hearing a lady on my office got a natural BFP this week at 46 has given me great hope.


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Finally AF has decided to finally show 8 days late! Can finally phone and book appointment for prostap injection  

Xx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck with all your treatment ladies, I'm jumping on the 2ww thread from today, going crazy already!    

See you there Hannah??


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Can someone give me a rough timeline for medicated fet? I know I book my prostap injection for cd21 but don't know from there  

Xx


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Sez - yes I'll join it

I'll keep touching base with you ladies here as your all in my thoughts xx


----------



## DippyHippy (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Am on a couple of other threads but found this one today so am dropping by to say hi 

Am due to have my Prostap injection this week to start DR for Frozen transfer next month.  Had a BFN after fresh transfer in June and am excited to be starting treatment again   

Hi Bumblebee, nice to see you here too - how are you getting on?

Wishing everyone luck in their journey x x


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi dippy  

Goodluck for ur prostap  

My AF just appeared on sat so im roughly 3 weeks behind u cycle wise now as AF was 8 days late!!  I'm just waiting on the hospital to phone with my appointments now so I know exactly when in starting  

Xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Finally have my prostap booked for 5th September and my scan for the 22nd September   soo excited to get started   xx


----------



## DippyHippy (Apr 27, 2012)

Fab news bumble - nice that we will be cycling closely together too  x


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi ladies hope everyone is well in their treatment x 

I went for my endo scratch today - and they weren't able to do it ! The nurses were so nice and tried everything but they said my uterus is retroverted and couldn't get the instrument round the bend  feel so bad feel like it's my fault , not a good start for me x felt like I was doing something to help and it didn't work x sorry to sound so down x


----------



## DippyHippy (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Goldrush, sorry to hear you couldn't have the endo scratch.  I can understand you're disappointed but try and remember that you've still got every chance that your frozen transfer will be successful - lots of ladies don't have the scratch and go on to have their BFP   Most of all, try not to berate yourself.. it's not your fault and is outwith your control after all. Hope you're ok.xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi sorry for jumping on here, but wanted to give *Goldrush* some reassurance.

I'm doing an FET in September. I've had pregnancies with and without the scratch and even decided this time not to bother, mostly due to timescales but there just isn't enough evidence to show that having a scratch is the difference between achieving pregnancy or not.

May be this route is the route you are meant to take, try to relax and look forward to being pupo 

I wish you and all the ladies on here all the best of luck!

Essie xx


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm feeling a bit low. I have weird pains similar to af for last while. I'm just so sad that this might be it. I'm 8dp6dt and otd is Sunday :-(


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Thanks dippy hippy and  Essie Jean - I think I got myself so worked up to having it and then when it didn't happen had a melt down x feeling better today - I went to work and set up ready for September - I quite enjoyed getting back to school x kept my mind off things x 

Hi Hannah - try not to give up hope - so many people on here say they have ad like pains and go on to have their bfp x try and keep as relaxed as you can x keeping fingers crossed for you xxx

I started down reg today - felt strange doing the injections again . I'm a bit worried. Normally my cycles are 32 days and I feel like I'm about to start af - hope if doesn't affect the down reg x 

Hope everyone else is doing well x sending everyone my best wishes xx


----------



## borntobeamum (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello ladies, please can i join in. I had endo scratch on 17th and AF arrived Sunday so started oestradiol valerate tablets ready to get our snowbies (2) out and put where they belong. I'm super nervous about this. This is our first FET cycle. We have scans next Wednesday and Friday to check lining.
Any tips and advice for FET please let me know. I take pregna care, co enzyme Q10, evening primrose oil, royal jelly and eat healthy with avocado and have daily pineapple.

wishing you all the love and luck at this scary time.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Born2b- welcome, best of luch for this cycle sounds like your doing all you can xx 

Goldrush - thanks for your kind words, have had af pains on and off today. It's hard not to think the worse.  Well done on starting DR.  Where you on the pill before? 

How are the rest of you - it's gone a bit quiet here  

I'm super scared. I'm thinking of testing a day early on sat.  Hi just know if this is neg it's going to break my heart. I'd say by sat if its positive it will be reliable and if neg then I can still wait one more day but I kinda think by then if it has worked it would show on pg test? Life just seems so hard with this journey - to think that one little pee stick could change our lives. 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Hannah

Think I'd be the same, I'd go for the test Saturday too. To be honest I'd go tomorrow too but we are all different 

DR is going fine. Not felt any different. Quite looking forward to not ovulating next month as they've been getting painful the last few cycles. AF is due tomorrow if all is usual, feels like it's on it's way too. 

Acupuncture is going ok too, had two sessions and feel positive that I'm trying it  this time.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, a quick post to say I resisted testing today I was just too scared. So tomorrow is otd and I don't even feel like testing then either. Af pains are coming and going and if I'm honest they are worrying me. I guess I'll know soon enough. 

I hope your all doing ok and surviving this journey xx 

Sleep well - I hope I get some sleep too 

Night xx


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I start d/r on 27th August, this is technically the 2nd FET - my last one was cancelled due to lining not responding so fingers crossed all goes to plan this time


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Otd today and it was negative - cant believe it - just heartbroken


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry Hannah x sending you my love x look after yourself x


----------



## AmySparkle (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone's doing OK.

I'm pretty close to my scan now (this Thursday) - have been taking my medicines now for 22 days - starting to feel quite restless and jumpy, which I suppose isn't too bad as I've been fine up till now. 

I'm very sorry to hear your news Hannah - take care.

Lots of love and luck to everyone!

Amy xxx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry I havnt been on and posted, just had a good read through.

Hannah I'm so sorry to hear this cycle didn't work out. I can imagine your feeling low and numb right now but us woman are strong and you will pick yourself up to move on to the next stage and regain your positivity. I know it's easier said than done but you will and I wish you all the luck in the world for when your ready to try again. 

Goldrush sorry to hear you couldn't get the scratch and I can imagine your disappointment when you have been focusing on having it. I don't know too much about the scratch but I'm sure it won't make much of a difference. How are you you getting on with down regging?

AmySparkle good luck for Thursday, hope all looks good, keep us updated. 

Hope everyone's doing ok and time isn't going too slowly trying to get to the next stage. Usually it drags for me but this time I've tried to keep really busy in between appointments so thankfully time seems to fly past quite quickly. I have been down regging for 15 days now, had to start on day 2 of my cycle as I have irregular periods. I have my baseline scan tomorrow do see what's going on and if I'm ready to start the tablets. I only had a two day af then spotted for about 4 days from day 7 of my cycle so wondering wether my lining will be thin enough. Apparently it's normal just to have spotting when starting it on day 2 of cycle. Only time will tell I suppose. Got to think positively.

X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

AF arrived today, 4 days later than normal
, next set of meds start in a week and scan booked for 15th. I'm going to cut out all alcohol now for the rest of this treatment cycle and try and eat well.


----------



## Emily79 (Nov 28, 2010)

Evening ladies, can I join you on this thread..I'm having a medicated fet, transfer is planned for Friday all being well with the thawing, I'm currently on 3 x progynova tablets and 2 x cyclogest daily, anyone else on a similar regime? Xx


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies
Am due for my FET on Wed in Alicante.this will be number 3. Let's hope it's third time lucky x


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hiya ladies I'm having a fet on Monday if the thawing goes well, got 2 blastocysts left after a failed fresh cycle in May x


----------



## DippyHippy (Apr 27, 2012)

Hannah am so sorry to hear this, I know how you feel   sending you   xx

Good luck to the ladies having their transfer this week x x x


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Curly girl - good luck with starting the meds and fingers crossed for scan on 15th. I did the same with this cycle, gave up drinking, not that I drink much at all anyway, only if we go out with friends. I normally eat healthy so just tried to be extra healthy from the start. Wish you all the best.

Emily - good luck for Friday, not long now. How many are you thawing and what stage are they? I'm going to be doing cyclogest too this cycle as I hated crinone gel.

Daisy - all the best for Monday, are you having both blasts put back? 

Dolly - I'm sure it will be your 3rd to lucky, sending lots of luck your way. Are you doing anything different this cycle?

Afm - had my baseline scan this morning and all looks good so start 
Progynova x 2 tablets daily. Have a scan next Wednesday to see if I'm ready, then they will thaw embryos and culture them, hopefully get at least one to blastocyst stage. Going to start drinking raspberry leaf tea from today and eat a handful of Brazil nuts a day. Anyone know what else is suggest to help thicken lining?

X


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Emily
My cycle sounds similar to yours, I've been on buselelin 35 days then patches for 2 weeks, had a scan Friday to check lining, they said it ready at 9.7 so had to start tablets 5 a day put 2 patches on and 3 pessaries at night, we've decided to but both back if they thaw ok, I've got a small fibroid and they are now thinking it may lessen chances of it working, this cycle seems so long compared to the fresh one we did, hello to all you other ladies and good luck whatever stage your at x


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Afternoon ladies. Well I have just had my transfer and relaxing in my room. In Spain and it is really hot out there😅. Hope everyone is well. Fingers crossed for all of us x


----------



## Dreamer14 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join. Had fresh IVF cycle in March which ended in a chemical pregnancy.

Just had ET done for natural FET cycle today. OTD Sunday 7th Sept. Good luck to you all and commiseration's to you Hannah x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's good news Daisy ! Lining issues are always another worry 

How many did you have put back Dreamer/Dolly? Did all survive the thaw ok?

You ok Emily? Getting excited/nervous?


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi I had 2 successfully thawed, so all good there x


----------



## Emily79 (Nov 28, 2010)

Evening, I wrote a long reply earlier and lost it!! Grrr anyway lilyrose we are having one transferred all being well with the thaw, we have 6 blasts frozen, curlygirl I'm doing ok, having some unpleasant side effects from the cyclogest which I don't remember from my previous cycle but that was some time ago, bloating, wind to name a couple!! Im looking forward to moving on to the next stage as this fet cycle seems to have taken an age, my clinic said it feels that way as you are not in and out the clinic having scans etc, hoping for a good result Friday with the thaw but you never know! 

Dolly & dreamer...fingers crossed for you both xxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all.

Lots going on on here!

Congrats to all the pupo ladies  

Emily and Daisy fingers crossed for your thaws xx

To everyone i hope all your cycles are going well.

Sorry for the rubbish post, only had a quick read and off to bed now!

Iv started the pill today and am booked in for the scratch on the 16th!

Bunny xx


----------



## AmySparkle (Feb 28, 2014)

Ooh good luck everyone! Lots of exciting stuff happening - fingers crossed for you all.

I know what you mean Emily about FET seeming to take an age compared to fresh cycle - I was in hospital every day for scans last time, whereas this time I've not been in at all - feels really weird...

Love to all,

xxx


----------



## Emily79 (Nov 28, 2010)

Evening, how is everyone? Dolly when is your otd? Transfer day tomorrow! Eeek! Xx


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Emily
My OTD is 10th September. I know Eeek indeed. Good luck tomorrow. Xx hope everyone is ok x


----------



## AmySparkle (Feb 28, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow Emily!

xxx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good luck for today Emily, and congrats for getting this far dolly x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

How did it go Emily? Were all itching to know?  So do they call you this morning to report on the thaw?

Had my third acupuncture today. Actually didn't really enjoy it, a few needles stung and had to come out half way through. Maybe it's too many with injecting DR drug every day too. I'll keep going though. 

AF is on day5. Usually I'm a 3 dayer so hope that doesn't affect the lining  

Hope you're all ok


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

good luck I recommend med fet


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies 
Can I join you please? 
Could really use some comforting words !
Was having natural FET. Had final scan today and expected to transfer next week but my lining was only 6.5 and not changed in 4 days. 
So my cycle has been cancelled :-(
But I'm day 22 so they have started me DR tonight and straight onto medicated. 
Although I know it's not end of the world as you can imagine I'm still feeling pretty crushed right now as I went in today expecting to be booked for ET and came out with a bag of drugs, needles, another delay and tears. 
X


----------



## Emily79 (Nov 28, 2010)

Evening!

Mrsball..sorry to hear your news, this is such a rollercoaster isn't it, hope your medicated cycle goes to plan x

well after a long wait this morning we got a call at 11.30 to say  the first 2 didn't survive and could they go ahead and thaw a third? I agreed and got another call thirty mins later to say the third was perfect, it had re expanded and was continuing to develop as though it had never been frozen! We went in at 1pm and had the transfer at 2pm, all went well. Now have to endure the wait!

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Emily that's great news, look on the positive side you're pupo that's the main thing that all of us are aiming for.  Hope you're ok about it. 

Mrsball again don't get too upset and down. You're not out, you're delayed to the original plan that's all. Your embryos are still there and ET is still in the very near future. A place many would love to  be in so stay positive. It's a tough struggle, we are all with you on that one.


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thanks ladies for your kind words. 
Can anyone answer a question I have please. 
I've started injecting buserelin yesterday (day 22)
Will I still have a period in next week or two? Or should the buserelin stop that? 
I'm not really sure what's meant to happen ! 
I know I didn't have period on fresh cycle but I started injecting on day 2 then. Not day 22! And as I had positive opk on Thursday I wasn't sure if the bleed would still come? 
Thanks x


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi mrsball, I started buselelin injections on day 22, started a period 11 days later had 1st scan 6 days later to check lining was thin, which it was after period they also found a fibroid which they now think May lessen the chances of it being successful so I know how it feels when you get bad news, then that night started patches to thicken lining for 2 weeks, had another scan last friday22nd and lining was 9.7. They said I was ready, so had to stop injections, put 2 patches on instead of 1every other day, and start 3 pesserys at night also 5 tablets a day, I've got 2 blastocysts that they will thaw Monday morning and ring me at 10am to let me know if they survived or not, this frozen cycle seems to have taken ages compared to the fresh one we did in May, hope this helps you x


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Daisy44. Good luck with your cycle. Hope your embies survive thaw and you get good news Monday x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi mrsball yes you'll get your AF. Mine was just three days late.


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all my name is Susan and have a beautiful little girl Emily who is 2 years old  from a fresh cycle. We have 2 frozen embryo s from that cycle and about to start a FET.

1st day of period yesterday and having baseline scan Monday. 

Any advise on what to expect and good foods drinks to have before and after would be great

Thanks xx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hiya Suzy, I've just cut out caffine and alcohol for this cycle,
Hope all you ladies are doing ok,
Both my embryos thawed and I had them both transferred this afternoon feel really lucky, now for that dreaded 2 week wait x


----------



## Emily79 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Susan, was scan ok? My clinic only advise folic acid, I don't drink...not that I'm a big drinker anyhow and I eat healthy (ish!! I just had a bag of minstrels!) I'm 3dp5dt, doing ok but a little emotional today..I had cramps yesterday but nothing today.

Daisy, congrats on your transfer! That's fab news...now the wait! Xxx


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi girls,  not off to a good start as I didn't make it to the clinic for my scan today because a road closure on the motorway and too late. Spoke to them and booked in first thing in the morning!
Hope it doesn't matter to much as my first day of period was Friday. 
Fingers crossed everything ok tomorrow!

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Hira85 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello ladies can I join in. I have been trying to conceive for 7 years and now have a beautiful bundle of joy my little girl Alisha  who is 2 years old from a fresh Ivf cycle. I have 7 frozen embryos from that cycle and about to start a FET. Got my first baseline scan on 21st. 

Any advice on how many to put back in? 
Thanks


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Hira good luck with your scan. Can't really help you with the number I only have 2 frosties so going for one put back so be have a back up. 


Been for baseline scan today and all good. Start meds tonight and back on the 12th for next scan.
Any one know if pinapple juice is good for before the egg transfer or after?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all 
Just got to D14 of my cycle. Well into DR now and Prognova started today 

I'm getting ovulation type twinges today Anyone got those? I'm worried in case I'm ovulating when I really shouldn't be? Would it matter? Or could this be something else?


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi curly girl, I got those twinges and a tiny bit of bleeding too, also had period pains the 1st week of the patches, when I went for the 1st scan everything was fine,
Hope all you ladies are doing ok x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh thanks Daisy phew


----------



## AmySparkle (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well?

I had my transfer yesterday. All went well other than I got into a big fight with my husband last night  I was fine and then suddenly flipped out about something very minor and just started screaming at him, and then was really upset after a) for being so horrible ans b) because I thought I'd hurt our IVF chances. I'm not sure what caused it - surely I'm over the worst of the hormones by now? But I guess the whole thing is a rollercoaster.

Hope everyone's doing well - it's the weekend!

Amy xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello

I have been reading on here for the past couple of weeks now and thought it would be good to register and join in your chat. I'm currently going through a medicated FET. 

After TTC since 2008, me and my husband were lucky to have a 1st time BFP from a fresh ICSI cycle in 2011, giving birth to my gorgeous baby boy Max in February 2012. We were also very lucky to have 12 embryos frozen from this cycle, so we are now looking to give my son a brother or sister. 

This is my first attempt attempt at a FET and the whole process seems to be a lot longer than the fresh cycle we completed. 

I started my buserlin injections on 5th August and started oestrogen tablets on 19th August. I went for my lining scan on 2nd September to find my lining was only 5.5mm when it should be at least 7mm. So they have told me to carry on with the injections and tablets and to be re-scanned a week later. My embryo transfer date was originally Monday 8th but has been rescheduled to Friday 12th. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it has grown enough by my next scan on Tuesday 9th.

Has anyone else here had a lining problem during a FET?


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello ladies

Was wondering how everyone is doing. I have my OTD on 10th Sept, and I am sure there were a few more around that time. Wishing us all well. Xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck for Wednesday Dollyeden.


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck for Friday Dollyden.

Just an update - embryologist called to say that all 10 of my embryos thawed successfully this morning, yay!!! I was so suprised as my clinic uses slow freeze and not vitrification so wasnt expecting all to thaw. Transfer is booked for Friday, thats hoping we get to Blastocyst stage as they will be culturing them this week. They will ring Wednesday with an update. So excited! Got acupuncture booked for before and after transfer so hoping it helps. 

Praying they make it to blast! 

Hope everyone is ok? 

x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's great news Lily. So will they re freeze once at blast stage? I didn't know they could re freeze but great if so.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Sorry to jump here but this thread seems more active. I have one question. 

I am due to start a frozen embryo cycle at the end of this month. I was told this is the medicated cycle. However they didn't ask me to have any infections (to shut down my ovaries) like everybody else seems to be doing? 


I  am on progynova protocol.  I am supposed to start progynova tablets on the first day of my period for my lining to thicken and then some scans etc and transfer in few weeks time. 

Aren't they supposed to shut your ovaries down to stop ovulation first and then the lining meds?

I didn't ask the clinic as I have never done a frozen cycle only two fresh ones.
It's only when I looked here I could see that people are having injections. They just told me this is the medicated (not the natural) cycle but that is it.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks

Sasha

Xx


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Great news lolly rose xx

Sasha I am on same plan. Had a scan on day 3 period and started progynova and got next scan on day 10 this Friday to see if lining thick enough then plan transfer inline with embryo thaw week after!


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you Suzyand good luck. It's reassuring to hear that somebody is on the same protocol. It's just that they said that this is the medicated cycle as they want to have some control over my body (as natural is not as successful ) but it seems fairly natural to me as they are only giving me meds to improve my lining and rely on my own ovulation (that's my guess). So it seems somewhere between natural and medicated if that makes sense. 

Thanks again Suzy for taking time to respond. Xx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks curly girl and Suzy. No they won't re-freeze them. They are going to pick the very best ones to go back in and then If there are any left over I believe that will discard them or use them for embryo investigations. They won't be refreezing them as that would mean id have to do a Fet again if this doesn't work and I would rather go on to do a fresh. Especially with the success rates being much lower when frozen twice. Feel bit sad about it but the clinic Stressed they think I should thaw all as they were frozen at such an early stage they have no idea about the quality of them.

Praying they pick the best of the litter to go back and it works first time xx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good luck to all the ladies testing this week, my otd is Monday but think I'm gonna do it sat can't wait till Monday, no symptoms at all apart from mild af pains usually after half hour or so of the pesserys, does anyone else get this?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Just thought if tell you all that I think I'm getting a side effect from the Bucerelin. Really really itchy lower legs. Never had a skin problem before and last night  they were driving me nuts I couldn't stop scratching. 

I read the  instructions and skin conditions can be  side effect.


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all coping with your 2ww, seems an eternity since I had my transfer! Well today is OTD, so off for my beta in a Wimpole St. Should get results later today.......Don't know what to think, anyway positive thoughts! Have a good day all. Xx

Dolly x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey all, just wanted to wish those due to test all the luck in the world, I hope to see a flury of BFP's 

Baseline scan is tomorrow, hopefully lining is nice and thin!


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good luck dollyden x


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Raylee - Good luck for scan tomorrow. Hopefully your all ready to get going with the next stage! 

Dolly - Fingers crossed you get a positive BETA today - let us know how you get on.

Curlygirl - Side effects sound rough - can imagine thats really annoying, especially at night when your trying to nod off. I got really bad headaches and my mood swings were bad too! 

AFM - Call from embryologist this morning to confirm all 10 embies are still going (today is classed as day 3) with 8 of them showing clear signs of reaching Blastocyst so thumbs up to go ahead on Friday as planned, eek!! Think im swaying towards having 2 put back. 

How is everyone else getting on? x


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Yay me! Just got my results a BFP! Am in total shock! Wow


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Congratulations dolly xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations Dollyeden!

Good luck for Friday lily rose.

I had my re-scan on Tuesday and the lining was still too thin at 5.2mm ( was 5.5mm) the week before. So they have now doubled my dosage to 4mg three times a day and I have been given the patches. So I have a re-scan again next Tuesday 16th with the view to having transfer done next Friday 19th. 

Fingers crossed it thickens up or it looks like my cycle will be cancelled.


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yay well done on the BFP Dollyden!! Gives us all lots of hope. Wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy x

Thanks max. Good luck for next Tuesday. Try to drink 2 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day - that helped me. Fingers crossed for you, here's hoping you will have a nice plump lining next week so you can go ahead x


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Congratulations dollyden love to hear it's worked,
Max, I had the patches and they worked really well, after just putting 1 on every other day for 2 weeks the lining was 9.7 they said I was then ready so had to up it to 2 then had transfer a week later, test day is Monday, I found the worst part the morning of the thaw, we only had 2 but they both thawed fine 
Hope all the other ladies are doing ok x


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi all, Day 6 for me and time seems to be going sooooooo slow ( trying to keep busy but seems no matter what I do I can't take my mind off things / happy hopes to all x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations Dollyden, so pleased for you!

Had my baseline scan this morning all was well so start my estradiol today, re scan next Friday and egg transfer provisionally booked for the 25th! I really hope my lining plays ball, last time it was 16mm which I thought was too thick but consultants assured me it wasn;t and it looked fine, no abormalities or anything. Actually starting to feel excited but I know come the morning of transfer and waiting to hear from them to see if my embies have thawed ok will just be horrid, I can imagine it's worse than doing the actual pregnancy test!


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lily rose - thanks for the advice on the raspberry tea. Will get some of that tomorrow and give it a try.  
I've read your signature part and gosh you really have had a hard time of it. Fingers crossed you have success with your transfer tomorrow. 

Daisy 44 - thanks for the reassurance with the patch. Its 100mg one. Ive been told to wear one and change it after 3 days. Are you still planning on testing early on Saturday? I remember I could not wait until otd and I got my bfp 9dp3dt.

Raylee - I didnt have a base line scan which I hear alot of people talking about.  I guess every clinic/hospital is different.  I have been on buserlin injections for 2 weeks (from 1 week before my next period was due) then had a blood test.  Then tablets for 2 weeks then scan which is when they found the lining to be too thin. 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I think I am still in shock. I think when I have had the next beta I will start to believe it. Good luck to all of us on our journeys xx


----------



## Virtual Em (Sep 10, 2014)

How does everyone cope with their 2WW?

I had my FET on Friday and am completely freaking out!!


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Morning ladies hope ya all well
I couldn't wait any longer and did a test this morn BFP can't believe it,


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Daisy44 - congratulations 😍 that's great news   how many days past are you? X I'm Day 7 and so want to test but I won't   xx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you ragdoll I'm 11 days past 5 day transfer, I think it would be a bit early for you to test just yet x


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Ahh Daisy Congrats. What a week!☺☺☺☺


----------



## DippyHippy (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats Dolly and Daisy - you give the rest of us hope  x


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats Daisy!!! Brilliant news x

Had 2 blasts transferred this morning, all went smoothly. Now for the dreaded 2ww!!

X


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Daisy44-congratulations.  That is great news! 

Lilyrose-Glad everything went well today


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

That's fab news lilyrose01 how exciting   
And thanks girls tested again this morn and still a positive


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning ladies. Off for my 2nd beta today. Let's see what that brings. Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Morning everyone dollyden did you get your results, hope everything's ok x


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning Daisy. I am very irritated as I went early and the results should have been emailed to me and they weren't so I guess I won't get them until tomorrow. Hope all is ok with you.


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Aww not to much longer to wait hope all is good, I'm good thanks can't wait to ring clinic tomorrow and see what's next


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

More waiting! Lol


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all 
After what seems like an eternity I'm going for my scan tomorrow. Is it as simple as checking lining thickness?


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Some good news coming from everyone hope it keeps up for me! 
Had my scan Friday and lining  was fine 9.something so booked for transfer Wednesday so fingers crossed they survive well


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Morning everyone curly girl yes they just measure it and tell you when your transfer will be, mine was 9.7 after 2 weeks of patches they then booked me in for transfer a week later had to start tablets and pesserys and put 2 patches on on day of scam aswel, good luck to you x
That's great Suzy, waiting for the thaw is nerve wracking good luck to you to x
And I've still got a positive this morn on OTD it came up 2/3 weeks on digital test. So happy but can't believe it still x


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning ladies

Well finally got the results from my beta on Saturday which are 2205, so i may just relax a little now for about 5 mins before I find something else to worry about. 

For now I am happy that I am PREGNANT!!!


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

dollyeden     so pleased for you x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

How did your scan go today curly girl? I have mine tomorrow.  3rd time lucky.  I'm really hoping it is thick enough this time ready for Friday.  

good luck for the transfer on Wednesday suzy.

glad everything had give well for your both dolly and daisy


----------



## Virtual Em (Sep 10, 2014)

did my test a two days early this afternoon and got my first ever  

fingers crossed that the little bean sticks


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good luck for the scan max
Congratulations virtual em, doesn't feel real does it?


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies
I hope I'm ok to join your group. I am on meds for a FET next week. 

I've had a quick look over the last few posts and looks like theres lots of BFP's out there !

Good Luck Everyone 

Cat  x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dolly Daisy and Em, all great news for you! Well done ladies!

So scan said I'm at 6mm so up'd the prognova to 6 tablets a day and I go back on Friday morning to scan again. They still said transfer is Friday 26th so hope I get a bit thicker this week. 

Anyone any proven thickening tips?


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Curlygirl.
Not sure if it's proven but I ate the core of pineapple, ate 5 Brazil nuts and drank a cup of pomegranate juice100% everyday.

Wishing you a thick lining xx


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

OMG it's OTD and we've got a BFP ) so excited but also nervous because of last time testing early and getting a bfp then it changing to bfn ( although it's OTD still nervous / xx


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Congratulations Ragdoll. What wonderful news for you. Takes time to get your head around it all.......I am only just starting to believe I am pregnant!


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi girls

Getting nervous now for the call at 9.30 tomorrow morning to say if the thaw went well. Fingers crossed all ok and I'll be in for transfer at one.
Any advice for things to do after the transfer and things to eat or drink

Suzy


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

congratulations ragdoll  
Good luck for tomorrow Suzy 
Hope your well dolly
I now feel nervous because I haven't got any twinges/ pains or any single symptom lol, what's up with us all x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG I'm so happy for you all, love all the BFP's may your beans stay sticky and you all have an uneventful 8 months 

AFM - Scan is Friday to check lining and they said all being well ET will be the 26th, if not before eeeeeeek!


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations ragdoll. Great news. 

I had my scan today and at long last my lining is now 8.5mm. Yay. Seems the extra tablets and patch worked its magic!

Transfer all booked for this Friday now. 

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Good luck max 2012 x


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies 
My natural FET got cancelled as lining only reached 6.5. I'm now day 3 of my period and had scan today that shows lining is 3.9mm. 
So I've started progynova today and have my next scan Wednesday next week. 
The whole lining thing is playing on my mind now!  
Any tips?
I've read protein, raspberry leaf tea and warmth are all good? 
X
Ps congrats on all the PUPOs and BFPs


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Mrsball. I had 5 Brazil nuts, pineapple core, and pomegranate juice 100% comes in a bottle. That's what I did, seemed to work for me. Can't do any harm to try. Xx Good luck x


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Mrs ball try not to worry once you get on the patches it will start to grow they work really well
Suzy thinking of you this morning it truly is the worst part good luck xx


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone x let you know how it goes!

Mrs ball I had a few brazil nuts each day and pinapple juice or pomegranate juice a few times. Also I heard warm foods are best instead of salads etc


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh  and plenty of milk!


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thanks ladies 
I'm drinking 2 litres water day and trying to
Drink litre organic whole milk too but struggling to drink that much daily. 
Also bought some raspberry leaf tea today so will try 2 cups of that a day too. 
Spend half my life on the toilet!!
X


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bad news for me girls, both my snowbabies didn't survive the thaw!


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh Suzy that's sad news xx Look after yourself xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh Suzy I'm so so sorry.  After all that too, it's such a hard journey and the thaw is yet another huge hurdle  to get over. 

I'm sorry


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you girls, not meant to be this time! Going to arrange a appointment to discuss a full cycle so got a longer journey ahead


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that Suzy ( lots of hugs and love for your next cycle xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear that suzy. Good luck with the next cycle. Xx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Aww Suzy I'm so sorry     At least it souds like you can try again xxx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Oh Suzy I'm so sorry. Hope you're ok
X


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hope you are ok suzy.

Transfer day for me tomorrow.  I'm getting nervous and hope we get one that survives the thaw.

Is anybody else close to transfer date?

X


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you girls for all the messages x

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good luck for today max hope all goes well x


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Good luck today Max x


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Suzie I am so sorry xx

Good luck Max xx

I had my scan today, lining is 12mm! So ET is going ahead next Thursday. Can somebody please explain to me why I stop the Buserelin from today?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Well done Raylee on the scan, not so great for me. Monday I was at 6mm and today I'm at 5.5mm. So 6 tablets a day now, continue with 2mg Buscerelin injections and now I have 2 patches on.  Third scan on Monday  

I was also told today I'd have to continue patched pills and prog pesseries for 12 wks after the transfer. And that's all assuming they make the thaw. 

It's exhausting. I'm so tired, my belly and legs have signs of all 35 injection sites plus occasional bruising and now 2 plastic patches on my belly  Plus having to  sneak out of work somehow for appointments. 

Winge over but  it's not easy eh.


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Ladies

Thank you for your messages. 

Well all went well today. The first 2 embryos didn't survive the thaw, but number 3 did . We had one replaced today and still have 9 left for future use. Now for the 2 week wait! OTD 6th October. 

Curly girl. I had lining problems too. My transfer should have been on 8th September but like you I was 5.5mm on first scan and 5.2mm on second. But after putting me on 6 x 2mg tablets a day and one 100mg patch I managed to get up to 8.5mm in a week.  So dont give up hope! I know what you mean about work.  My colleagues keep asking where I am going too and I am running out of excuses lol. My boss knows and is fine with me going for the appointments. Its just the others who are nosey! And I have to carry on with progesterone pessaries,  6 tablets a day and patch until OTD.  And then I think you are right about staying on them until 12 weeks. I think I counted 42 buserlin injections in the end. Glad they are done with now.

Raylee great news on the lining.  Hope all goes well with the transfer next week.  Not sure why you are stopping buserlin today. I had my last injection tuesday night and transfer today.

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All

So scan 3 yesterday morning after a stressful rush 2 hours on the roads didn't go brilliantly but I'm going for transfer next Tuesday. 

1st scan 6.2mm a week ago, 2nd scan 5mm and then yestdsy I'm still only 5.5mm but 6.5mm in some parts. She discussed it with the Dr and said to progress. So I'm still on 2 patches, 6 tablets and final Buscerelin injection tomorrow. Big relief when she said the Dr has ok'd the transfer I felt very emotional. 

Hope everyone is ok 

I'm not wondering what to do on the 'one blast put back or two'  Anyone had those discussions?


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yay great news curly girl, we decided to put 2 back as they both survived the thaw and we only had 2 left and they can't re freeze them how many do you have x


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Raylee not long now till transfer good luck for thurs x
Max how you feeling is it going slow x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Curly girl- great news that your transfer can go ahead. Hope everything goes well for you next Tuesday  

Daisy How are you? Any morning sickness yet? Bet you are looking forward to your scan. Im now 4dp3dt. I have had mild cramping since 2dp and been feeling really irritable. I do remember having cramping last time but not until about day 5 or 6. Last time I had a bfp 9dp3dt. So as I am already armed and waiting with my tests I think I may do one this Saturday at 8dp 3dt.

How is everyone else getting on?
Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Daisy/Max. We've got two embryos a 6aa and a 4ab.  I just can't decide on 1 or 2 and I know one or both might not survive even the thaw but we need a plan and I just do t know. I know a pregnancy at all would be miraculous but twins...  Part of me is wondering if having a thinish lining is too much for two embryos to thrive in so maybe one is sensible.  

Are there higher chances of a pregnancy with two ?  At my age - 40


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Curly girl - I can't really advise from experience as there was no question with me that they were only prepared for me to have 1 put back in because of my age and the fact that we have a few good ones in the freezer. But if I was you I think I would have them both back on board. Is this your last round of treatment or would you go through it again if it doesn't go to plan this time?

X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Max -  I always said I'd try one more ivf fresh cycle if this doesn't work but after 6 weeks of treatment and feeling pretty rubbish and getting odd side effects from the drugs (skin rashes and a bit depressed and just the whole roller coaster of emotions ) I'm not sure I want to again. 

The two blasts I do have are frozen together however so they do have to at least try and thaw both.


----------



## Daisy44 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hiya everyone hope you are all ok
Max bet you can't wait to test good luck hope it's worked for you
I still have no symptoms apart from swollen sore boobs, just been for a swim trying to get back into it, put a stone on since starting ivf, should be 6 weeks today according to the online calculators x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if my lining will continue to grow right up to the day of transfer?  I'm 6 days away from it and hope I get thicker


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Scan and bloods in the morning if everything's okay start tablets on Saturday can't believe how quick things are going hopefully the next 2ish weeks go in quickly then get transfer 😃😃

Hope u ladies are doing well 

Xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Raylee-good luck with the transfer tomorrow.  Hope everything goes well for you. 

Little bumble bee- Good luck with the scan and bloods tomorrow. 

Curly girl-not sure if lining will grow more or just stay the same.  I would guess everyone would have a different result. I know what you mean, it is an emotional roller coaster and no matter how much you try to carry on with your everyday life, you just find yourself constantly thinking about the whole process and it kind of puts your normal eveyday life on hold thinking about the what if's. I think if this does not work for me this time I will leave it 6 months and have a break before trying again.

I will be 6dp 3dt tomorrow.  And I have to say the time has gone really fast for me since transfer date. Test day is creeping up now. Think I will test this weekend and see if I can get an early result like last time 

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi ladies

Can I join? I know am late and the month's about to finish but Ive just got the chance to come on here since my transfer last week.

Tuesday is my OTD! Ive developed OHSS from my last fresh cycle in August. I have only one frozen embie from 22embryos so everything is riding on my little Popsicle

Goodluck to all whose about to test
Congrats to all the BFPers and hugs to all the BFNers.

Lex xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Scan went well started my tablets today and nasal spray on Monday another scan & bloods on the 9th October for possible transfer on the 13th 😃 hopefully the next 12 days fly in.

Hope u ladies are doing well too 😊

How's things going with ur cycle  dippy? 

Xx


----------

